# Doing It For The Snake!



## Lawra (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha just joking it's totally for me but I'm hoping it will meet my 3yo Palmerston jungle's needs. Yet another corner tv unit conversion! I know there are heaps on here already but it's my first so I wanted to share  Pinched it off a buy/swap/sell site for $50 and have proceeded to hack at it.

I took out the shelf and chopped it to make a little ledge for the bottom track, then smashed out a groove for the perspex front rail - thought it'd be something different although I'm not quite sure where I'm headed with it.

Rails fit on nicely and attached some black rails on either side to fill in the gaps that are too big for silicone. 

Will be making pretty router patterns in the front vertical timber parts for vents and probably the middle back section too. Yet to decide whether to work with or against the cut out shape in the back (from the tv cords etc I'm guessing).

Bottom cupboards are currently storing other half-started projects, soon to be cleared out for reptile related goodies. 

Now for some pics!































Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION]  I just did a similar one, turned out really good.
Can't wait to see yours finished


----------



## Lawra (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=39504]tahnia666[/MENTION]  I will hopefully post more pics after I cut some branches down to size. Who knew placing branches in an enclosure could be so difficult!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## critterguy (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks good, looks a good size and nice strong wood.


----------



## shamat (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking good. How are you going to access the enclosure? Looks like a single piece of perspex in the front.


----------



## Lawra (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone 
[MENTION=39888]shamat[/MENTION] there are two sliding perspex doors at the front. The litter guard is higher than normal and also made out of perspex just for something different. If you look closely at the pic showing the doors on you'll see the lack of red print on the left door. I've allowed about 100mm overlap of the doors and it still allows for reasonable access.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 4, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Thanks @tahnia666  I will hopefully post more pics after I cut some branches down to size. Who knew placing branches in an enclosure could be so difficult!



HAHA, ah yes, the branches. That was the hardest part of all i reckon. My missus thinks i'm mad because every time we go past a dead tree it's like, ooh,ooh, a dead tree, there might be some good branches. I actually have a stock of spares because i like to change things on them now & then just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Lawra (Apr 4, 2014)

@PappaSmurf WOO HOO I'm not the only one! I found a lady on another buy/swap/sell page who had trees cut down so I moseyed on over and grabbed a ute load (much to my partner's disgust!) and put them next to the house to dry out/weather. Thanks to a lot of rain and some hot days most of the bark is starting to just crumble off and leaving awesome looking curly branches.

Here are a couple I'm hoping to chop up for this build (note surrounding objects for size comparison lol)


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 4, 2014)

Ah, sweet [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION]. They look like they'll do the trick. My wife has started using my "spares" as features in her garden which is great because i know where to find them when i want them.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 23, 2014)

Have been slack lately... Put a branch and the shelf back in, also cut the back out and replaced it wish mesh (doubled over since a smaller python is now going in it).

Now just to install heating, floor coverings and foliage then the doors can go on and I'm done!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry guys, I didn't realise it had been so long since I'd posted on here! 

The enclosure is finished and little Fang will be moving in tomorrow 

Special thanks to [MENTION=38354]RHAus[/MENTION] for the hides; as always, they are perfect.


----------



## RHAus (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks great Lawra, and thank you for the mention.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 22, 2014)

Some pics from the other day. Arrived home and saw hide upside down and no snake... Oh wait! Cheeky little bugger


----------

